# American Harvest 6100



## delmer (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey guys


I'm new to the forum. I did a search and found no answers.

My Dad bought a used American Harvest 6100 Pellet Furnace. He decided he didn't want to use it, so he gave it to me. I installed it in my basement 2 days ago. Used a wall thimble knocked a hole in the bricks, whole nine yards.

We just got it out of the shop. When we first plugged it in, it blew 2 fuses repeatedly. A small pellet stove dealer here installed an agitator motor and an auger motor. I believe he got the parts direct from usstove.

I have 2 problems with the furnace. 

First: as soon as I plug in the furnace, the agitator begins to run before I even press the power button. The only way to shut it off is to unplug the unit from the wall.

Secondly and most important: today it ran out of pellets. We started smelling smoke and I looked at the stove and it showed Err 2 on the screen. According to the manual this is the code for loss of fuel. Sure enough it was out of pellets. The stove still had red hot pellets in the burn pot, but the draft fan was not running. Smoke was coming out of the draft holes in the front and even coming from the pellet storage box. The whole house smells like burned pellets! Why didn't the draft fan keep running and blow this out??

If the American Harvest 6100 is a complete waste of time, someone please tell me now before I spend more money on this thing. My wife already wants it gone as you can imagine. The stove did an excellent job heating the house before this happened. I would like to keep it.

Anybody know what's wrong with it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum delmer.

About the agitator I haven't a clue but if you tell us the venting setup starting at the stove we might be able to handle the question about the smoke.


----------



## delmer (Dec 19, 2010)

I did my exhaust like the guy insisted that I do it, but I'm sure its not right...

Hooks directly onto the stove with a "T" and a cleanout at the bottom goes up about 2 feet inside the house with an adjustable pipe. Then goes straight out the wall with a shield over it.

My guess is it needs to go up some more outside of the house?

He told me to go up with an adjustable pipe inside the house in case I ever needed to switch to a different stove.

I'm sure this is totally wrong...you tell me.

Delmer


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 19, 2010)

delmer said:
			
		

> I did my exhaust like the guy insisted that I do it, but I'm sure its not right...
> 
> Hooks directly onto the stove with a "T" and a cleanout at the bottom goes up about 2 feet inside the house with an adjustable pipe. Then goes straight out the wall with a shield over it.
> 
> ...



Did that meet the installation manual's venting requirements?

I'll have to download the manual but I'll bet it doesn't.

I'm packing it in for this evening, however I'll download the manual and look at the venting requirements.


----------



## delmer (Dec 19, 2010)

Manual?

Oh you mean that little book propping up one corner of the stove to keep it from rocking? Haha but seriously,  I'm about to turn in for the night as well but I will read about it in the morning. I just thought the fan should have ran until the fire went completely out to stop this problem from ever happening.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 19, 2010)

delmer said:
			
		

> Manual?
> 
> Oh you mean that little book propping up one corner of the stove to keep it from rocking? Haha but seriously,  I'm about to turn in for the night as well but I will read about it in the morning. I just thought the fan should have ran until the fire went completely out to stop this problem from ever happening.



Nope they don't, they run until proof of fire goes no fire and the proof of fire is a temperature at a specific spot usually in the exhaust system.  I also suspect that some controllers might add additional time for keeping the combustion blower on after POF says no fire.  

The manual says you need at least a 3' vertical section in the venting.

No matter what the folks at the shop or store tell you, it is what's in the manual that counts.

If it were me, I would have at least the three feet of vertical and and an OAK.   This is another advantage of having an OAK, it tends to help with a natural draft and there is one less place for smoke to come out during a loss of power, etc ....  You'll likely need 4" pipe to do this considering how you have the stove setup now.  Read all of the venting information it is critical for the proper and safe operation of the device.

Something else that may help matters is getting your combustion air adjusted.  A chat with US STOVE about that agitator situation is likely in order as well.


----------



## delmer (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok thanks for the reply!

I also read that in the manual where it says to have at least 3 feet of vertical travel. It also says to use no more than 180 degrees of elbows. I already have 180 degrees of elbow. To go up more I will have to add another elbow. I was thinking of doing that and adding 5 more feet of pipe. What do you think?

I'm not real excited about adding an outside air kit and having to bust another hole in my brick!

I plan to call USSTOVE tomorrow to find out what's wrong with the agitator.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 19, 2010)

delmer said:
			
		

> Ok thanks for the reply!
> 
> I also read that in the manual where it says to have at least 3 feet of vertical travel. It also says to use no more than 180 degrees of elbows. I already have 180 degrees of elbow. To go up more I will have to add another elbow. I was thinking of doing that and adding 5 more feet of pipe. What do you think?
> 
> ...



If you play with adding more on the outside in the manner of another 90 degree bend you'll need to go to 4" pipe from the device to the cap and resize your hole in the brick.

There are wall thimbles that have the outside air so only one hole is needed.  You might want to look at all of your options.  

In the end it is your call.


----------



## hookeye563 (Nov 24, 2013)

My American harvest 6100 feed auger keeps feeding and wont stop my stove was working great and then last night it it blew a breaker . So i flipped it back on and then it blew the auger fuse and the main fuse on the unit so i replaced them and now i am having this problem with the feed it also has constant power to the auger and the switch to the pellet door does not shut it any one know what is wrong


----------

